# Fleas and possibly Tapeworms



## PurpleKat (Oct 11, 2019)

Fleas have been awful this year and the dog has brought them into the house. So the cats have them and I discovered tapeworms in a recent hairball. I've treated my dog, house bunny and cats for fleas and now included Panacur for worms. The cats like laying on top of the screened aquariums the mice are in so they have fleas too. I've used DE in my 2 mouse colonies. Should I be concerned with the possibility of worms in my mice? And if so, how do I treat them? I don't want to reinfest the other pets with fleas and worms. :-?


----------

